
30 Years Ago, Romania Deprived Thousands of Babies of Human Contact - jgwil2
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/07/can-an-unloved-child-learn-to-love/612253/
======
dankohn1
Available at [http://archive.vn/CMY0C](http://archive.vn/CMY0C)

A compelling read, and a good excuse to go hug your kids.

